# Ryobi TSS102L not cutting square



## Ryan Lennon (Dec 2, 2017)

Hello everyone,
I am a newbie to wood working and I have a question about squaring up a miter saw. I recently bought a Ryobi TSS102L 10inch sliding miter saw for a dollhouse bookcase I want to build for my daughter. I started cutting a couple of pieces and I noticed that the cut that the miter saw makes is not completely square, it started out straight but by the end of the 12 inch board I was cutting, the cut had veered off from the line I had made by a few milometers. I checked the saw blade against the fence and the blade itself for a square and I found that both were square according to my metal carpenter's square. Upon reading different forums, I found that the issue I was encountering was a common one with Ryobi miter saws, in that the 0 degree miter catch was not actually 0 degrees. I have fiddled around with the manual degree handle and have gotten the cut only 1 mm off. My question is should I continue to see if I can get it perfect, or will 1 mm not really affect the overall design of the bookshelf? I do not want to return it, but I will if I have to. Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You state that the fence to blade relationship is square "according to your carpenter's square." Have you checked that your square is actually square? 

If that measurement is accurate then blade deflection is the most probable culprit.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Turn the saw over. The handle where you swivel the saw to different angles there should be something there you can loosen the stop where you can adjust it to square. Then use a framing square like George suggested and make the adjustment and tighten it down. Don't be surprised if it takes several attempts before you get it exactly right.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

If you can’t get it adjusted right take it back. Nothing would be more frustrating having a miter saw that can’t cut at 90 degrees. 


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

I have three squares with the sliding part and only one is 90 degrees, according to my Groz precision square.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Have you tried clamping the material and then making the cut, some times the wood will creep, 12" is a long cut to hold just with your hand. AS you pull back on the saw with one hand your body also moves and the holding hand tends to follow.


----------

